# how to prepare sodium gold thiosulphate ?



## vinod patel (Jul 25, 2012)

hi my friends, 
vinod patel , i want to prepare sodium gold thiosulphate but i dont know how it perfactly so please my friends if you know it please teach me . i know supefiasly - for it -1st prepare Haucl4 , it precipetate with sodium hydroxide to gold convert as hydroxide , and then wet it hydroxide dissolved in sodium thiosulphate-this cold solution is use for plating on aluminium ,so fine plating is done on aluminum without any dc current -but it in my knowledge i am wrong in my theory but were i am wrong i dont know so please know me my foult ,or teach me how to prepare sodium gold thiosulphat your friend , vinod patel.


----------



## butcher (Jul 27, 2012)

First I do not know how to make the plating solution you are asking about.

But I question why you would make a gold chloride solution and then precipitate out base metals with the gold using sodium hydroxide then dissolve this with sodium thiosulfate?

Unless you are working with fairly pure gold solution in your process, and using the NaOH to get the gold into a basic PH for the thiosulfate to dissolve the gold, but then why not just dissolve the fairly pure fine gold from the thiosulfate directly adjusting pH as needed for the solution to work?

I would think you would not want the base metals in the plating solution.

Sodium thiosulfate will leach gold (dissolve gold), in the use of sodium thiosulfate to leach ore they use air or oxygen, many times ammonia is added, many time’s copper is used as a catalyst for the reaction, keeping the pH regulated is also important for the leach to work.

I have never used this leach, and from what I have read about it, this seems like it would be very difficult to maintain the leach in a working order to remove gold from the ore, and a leach that can be very difficult to work with, dissolving pure gold should be easier than dissolving gold from ore.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 27, 2012)

I assume you want this for a plating solution. If so, you might find what you need in these patents.
http://www.google.com/search?tbo=p&tbm=pts&hl=en&q=sodium+gold+thiosulfate&num=10#hl=en&gs_nf=1&gs_mss=sodium%20gold%20thiosulfate%20&pq=sodium%20gold%20thiosulfate&cp=31&gs_id=3w&xhr=t&q=sodium+gold+thiosulfate+plating&pf=p&tbm=pts&sclient=psy-ab&oq=sodium+gold+thiosulfate+plating&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=d4c09c96f41d113b&biw=1116&bih=463


----------



## publius (Jul 27, 2012)

I know that this is off topic but this post should be in the general chat section, should it not? It does not seen to relate to any of the great tutorials in the section above this... :roll:


----------

